# Fur Con



## kalanaph (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm a little new to this whole 'furry' thing, but would like to get more into it. One way is going to furcon. I've been looking it up on the interweb, but can't seen to find any info on it. It it some sort of evil council that Cobra made or something?(That was my version of an attempt at humor)


----------



## Sarakazi (Apr 1, 2009)

It's not "furcon" but "fur cons" rather. There's lots of furry conventions. Try looking up "Further Confusion" or "Anthrocon" and go from there.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 1, 2009)

Wikipedia's even got this covered.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions#Active_events

They're pretty much independent of each other. No furry overlord or anything, heheh.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2009)

lol grimfang is the overlord, he just pretends not to be :3

I myself one day might try going to a con but that will be awhile before I could do something like that


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2009)

Did someone say fur cons and needing more info?

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/WikiFur_Furry_Central

See the red box at the bottom.

(Why not look at a furry site for references of a furry convention? )


----------



## Telnac (Apr 2, 2009)

Much along these lines, I'm going to be attending my first con (FCN) pretty soon.  Anything I should be aware of (being a con virgin and knowing next to NO ONE else who will be attending?)


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Much along these lines, I'm going to be attending my first con (FCN) pretty soon.  Anything I should be aware of (being a con virgin and knowing next to NO ONE else who will be attending?)



As a general thing, be sure you have food unless there's a con suite, get some sleep, and try to take a shower a day if you'll be there all con. Refer to the 6-2-1 rule otherwise.

If you're looking for places to go in the con, be sure to check the schedule for events you want to go to, and plan accordingly. I'm pretty sure FCN has a Saturday night dance.

And it doesn't hurt to make friends, be uninhibited and have fun! |D


----------



## kalanaph (Apr 3, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the info.


----------

